
VMG – Vuex module generator - abdullahmara
https://github.com/abdullah/vuex-module-generator
======
supermdguy
I've been working on something similar that we've been using internally. It
supports delayed spinners and running multiple requests concurrently, with
separate state.

It's not fully documented, but you can view the code here:
[https://gist.github.com/superMDguy/46e28c7c238b35416322ae268...](https://gist.github.com/superMDguy/46e28c7c238b35416322ae2688aa2fad)

~~~
abdullahmara
It is cool. I have seen similar things. The API calls should be separated from
the module generator, vuex-module-generator focuses on reducing code line size
and mutation. You can check this [https://github.com/abdullah/vuex-module-
generator/blob/maste...](https://github.com/abdullah/vuex-module-
generator/blob/master/src/state/crud.js#L39) to understand how we have
implemented additional mutations and states. In my opinion, a module must
handle just its job. Other jobs like API calls, checking local storage etc.
should be separated. Thanks for your reply :)

------
esaym
I use vuex but trying hard to figure out what this is...

~~~
abdullahmara
Hello! You can check integration examples [https://github.com/abdullah/vuex-
module-generator/tree/maste...](https://github.com/abdullah/vuex-module-
generator/tree/master/examples) I hope you will find your answers. You can
open an issue :)

